# Building a Castle



## JWW427 (May 11, 2021)

I cant provide a direct link for this BBC TV series, but its on Amazon Prime.
This is an amazing window into castle construction as it was done originally.
This can provide us with a glimpse as to how the ancient world was constructed, especially star forts and the like.
Freemasons were migrant groups, as were all the rest of the builders.

https://www.amazon.com/Inside-The-C...+castle&qid=1620735698&s=instant-video&sr=1-1


----------



## feralimal (Jun 12, 2022)

Here's a really interesting video of some people building a castle in France, using only medieval materials and methods:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ajqort8ldXA_


They expect it to take a huge 35 years to make - but they stop to talk and share knowledge with visitors which adds time.

Anyway, apart from being an interesting watch in its own right, I thought it gives a perspective from which to consider those claims of people knocking up a star fort with 20 people in Alaska over a couple of weekends back in the 1700's or whatever..


----------

